# ATi HD 3000 series Club.



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2007)

I did not see one and I know alot of people have a HD 3000 series card.

I am quite familiar with the cards and have come across many problems that I have solved so I know quite a bit about the cards. If you need help just ask 

If you want to become a mod please post a pic of your box or card with a paper that has your name on it. Like so. 










If you own a card and just want to join, ask  

Members:
ShadowFold(leader): HD 3850 512mb - OC: Core 785mhz Mem 1000mhzx2


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

One word... NO. 

We already have one.

Err... we already have a HD3k club...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

Where


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Where



On my signature.

Feel free to join my club  yeah shit happens :\...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh I just read it, change the title to HD3k too thats confusing


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 2, 2008)

post links to cheap hd3870's plz?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2008)

www.newegg.com


----------

